# My first RUB



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a tub that I'm using for a group of mice. It has wire mesh on the front, secured with zip ties, a plastic lid and a water bottle attached to the side. I attached the water bottle today after FINALLY finding my soldering iron. When I went to put the lid back on after putting the water bottle on, the lid snaps down, but in one corner, it is kind of propped up because of the hook that attaches the spring to the tub. I put something heavy on top and it seems to work as far as making the corner stay down, but I'm wondering if the mice can figure out how to push the lid up. The wire mesh doesn't go all the way to the top and I watched them climb the wire mesh as high as it could go and the mice made no attempt to reach the top of the tub. I can get a picture if you would like.

I plan on making more of these since I have a ton of wire mesh, but I will be using larger tubs. Any suggestions on size?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Chances are that if the lid can be pushed up eventually the meeces will figure it out. I keep improving the security of my tanks so I have had no escapees for awhile except one or two that were just plain unobservance on my part. I think both incidences were mousies hanging on the underside of the screen top and getting left on a shelf. They didn't get far, as a matter of fact they were waiting on the top of their cage the next morning waiting to get back in. I think they like it there!


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Do you think it will hold until I can build a better one? I'll get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Only you can be the judge of that. Some meeces will stay happily in a cardboard box or whatever you put them in, others will always be looking for a way out of whatever you've got them in.


----------

